# Uber hires felons



## protector (Jul 29, 2015)

I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks protector. That is very useful.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

protector said:


> I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


In Houston he wouldn't have made it. Thanks for the warning though.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL

A month ago I was joking with PAX that Uber will start hiring inmates via work release program.

Looks like Uber listened in on my convo.

This is too funny.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> In Houston he wouldn't have made it. Thanks for the warning though.


He or she would have not made it in Dallas either, City runs additional background checks on new drivers.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I know a guy, who has a sister, who has a friend who used to date an ex-con, who opened an uber account, who got picked up by a old beat up truck instead of the registered car.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

This is the third New Member I've seen in the past two days posting one-line unsubstantiated OMG threads. To borrow a line, "After we get home I'll faint."


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> I know a guy, who has a sister, who has a friend who used to date an ex-con, who opened an uber account, who got picked up by a old beat up truck instead of the registered car.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Hey man I was acquitted of all charges!!!!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel protected


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

We don't know the details of this charge. He coulda been armed with hairspray. Who knows? He did his time & deserves a second chance.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

protector said:


> "is about to be hired"


Let us know when this actually happens.

Anyone else missing this key phrase?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yet the cabbie that just got here 3 weeks ago from south africa could have killed 7 people back home. one takes a chance in life.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Some jurisdictions will issue a hack licence without too much residency or background check. Arlington, Virginia does make you get a D.C. arrest record (commonly called a "Police Clearance"). They may check something in Virginia, but I do not know. 

D.C. makes you submit to an FBI check, including fingerprints. You must submit the D.C. "Police Clearance" as well as one from your state of residence (if you live in the suburbs). Further, you must submit a driving record from D.C. as well as your state of residence (if you live in the suburbs). There is a residency requirement of one year out of the last three in the Washington Metropolitan Area, All of these are required with the initial application. Renewal requires the Police Clearances (or equivalent thereof) and driving record. You must maintain residence in the Washington Metropolitan Area.

D.C. Defines the Metropolitan Area as D.C., Alexandria, Arlington, Fairfax, Loudon, Montogmery, Prince George's, Howard.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I think what he meant to say was Uber is run by felons


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Let us know when this actually happens.
> 
> Anyone else missing this key phrase?


I was hoping my initial sarcastic post would squash this.... I'm not even sure what "about to be hired" means. You could make the argument that every citizen of the world is about to be hired by Uber if you really wanted to.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I agree there is no proof this is happening. Uber states they look for violent backgrounds and refuses them. Attempting to use the word "felon" as derogatory isn't effective because you can become a "felon" by bouncing a check or other harmless crimes.


----------



## JaguaGirl (May 17, 2015)

I don't know if it's the same in every city but my tenant that used to work at the local DC office says they allow up to 3 less serious charges & reject applications with any more than that.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

If someone just got out of prison after 10 years, they'll pass the background check because their conviction was over 10 years ago. I know a driver who is on parole.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

lovisone said:


> If someone just got out of prison after 10 years, they'll pass the background check because their conviction was over 10 years ago. I know a driver who is on parole.


They never said they don't hire felons. They said they don't hire people with a history of violence or sexual predators. I think fraud was the third category.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

I've seen more then a few news segments of felons being picked up by Uber.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I wish they did background checks on pax!

And OP, you're wrong. Uber doesn't hire anybody. We're all independent contractors.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I wish they did background checks on pax!
> 
> And OP, you're wrong. Uber doesn't hire anybody. We're all independent contractors.


Oh SNAP!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They never said they don't hire felons. They said they don't hire people with a history of violence or sexual predators. I think fraud was the third category.


If fraud were a problem then half the drivers in Miami wouldn't be allowed to drive.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> yet the cabbie that just got here 3 weeks ago from south africa could have killed 7 people back home. one takes a chance in life.


Hey, that sounds familiar...


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Good thing I've never used Uber as a passenger


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They never said they don't hire felons. They said they don't hire people with a history of violence or sexual predators. I think fraud was the third category.


Check out the latest today as reported by the LA Times. 4 FUBAR drivers popped at lax all with crazy felonious past histories.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

protector said:


> I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


Felon's get to eat too.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The felons committing fraud are the ones running things.


----------



## Scaredpatron (Dec 2, 2015)

protector said:


> I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


 One of my tenants drives for Uber also- I just found out that he and his wife are ex-felons


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Scaredpatron said:


> One of my tenants drives for Uber also- I just found out that he and his wife are ex-felons


I don't think you can be an ex-felon, unless perhaps you were acquitted after being convicted of said felony. You can be an ex-con, you can be a convicted felon, but it's pretty rare to find an ex-felon.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

lovisone said:


> If someone just got out of prison after 10 years, they'll pass the background check because their conviction was over 10 years ago. I know a driver who is on parole.


Convictions appear on background checks for lifetime unless sealed. Arrests and charges appear on report for only 7 years if they don't result in a conviction. Google background checks and the Fair Credit Reporting Act.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> In Houston he wouldn't have made it. Thanks for the warning though.


Pennsylvania is coming up with a new bill that would require a federal and state background checks for all Uber drivers. http://www.legis.state.pa.us/CFDOCS...d=0&billBody=S&billTyp=B&billNbr=0984&pn=1440


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Martha Stewart is a felon. Should she starve too?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

What's wrong with being a felon?
Seems like more street cred to be branded on the streets.

Resume of a felon- Job history
" Uber - Professional Transportation Service from xx/xx to current "


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> Martha Stewart is a felon. Should she starve too?


She knows how to cook. She won't starve.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

protector said:


> I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


Which taxi company do you work for?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

protector said:


> I know a person who is about to be hired by Uber who is a registered felon with an aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charge! Don't use uber ... you never know who is driving.


If this does happen then call your local TV news station and let them know. They love stories like this. But until then, I don't really believe you.


----------



## lil1 (Dec 4, 2015)

*Hmmm, does anyone know if Uber allows drivers to pickup pax with felonies ?*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Convictions appear on background checks for lifetime unless sealed. Arrests and charges appear on report for only 7 years if they don't result in a conviction. Google background checks and the Fair Credit Reporting Act.


 But uber doesn't go back more than 7 years for many crimes. Google "Uber driver accused of rape started work after 14 years in federal prison". I can't get the link to work but this was big news in houston back in April. It's what prompted uber to finally start deactivating drivers in houston without a permit because the city was pretty pissed that despite uber agreeing to the permitting they didn't actually do anything to drivers who didn't get one.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes Uber only requests info from last 7 years, I was just pointing out background checks can turn up convictions forever. I don't think 7 years is too short of a time to look back. At some point you have to allow for rehabilitation, otherwise we might as well just expand the death penalty.


----------



## Diamondfly 76 (Aug 18, 2015)

Is there anyway with a non-violent felony drive for Uber?


----------

